# Breaking: SCOTUS blocks Biden's workplace vaccine mandate, allows healthcare worker mandate



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Supreme Court has handed down a ruling on the vaccination mandate which would have required any company with 100 or more employees to require all employees to be vaccinated or face other restrictions such as mandatory testing and mask policies.

The Court did uphold a mandate on healthcare workers in facilities that accept Medicare and Medicaid funds from the federal government.

The ruling was split, 6-3.

Gorsuch, Thomas, and Alito writing for the majority.
Breyer, Sotomayor, and Kagan writing for the minority.

Full document here: https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/21pdf/21a244_hgci.pdf


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

It’s gut wrenching that 3 voted to uphold it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> It’s gut wrenching that 3 voted to uphold it.


It truly is.
They didn't even uphold it as a dissent to the majority's position. They completely side-stepped the major question about whether OSHA, being a federal administration, can have, or can even be given, the power to do what they claim they can do in this situation.
The three stooges simply accepted that the federal government has unlimited authority, and can grant that authority to any entity it designates, via vaguely worded statutes.
Absolutely asinine!

This is the clearest example to date of fear overpowering reason.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> This is the clearest example to date of fear overpowering reason.


And it's only going to get more fun from here on.

When the financial crisis hits, the j a b won't even be mentioned anymore.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

They're saying what we have now is nothing yet - that the real eye-bugging price hit is a year from now.


----------

